# williamsi and darts?



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

I am sure it's been asked a thousand times before, but couldnt find anything about mixing these guys with pdf's on here. 

I understand for it to work there would have to be some limitations involved.. captive bread, tall enough tank and dry area for basking etc etc. But could it ever work with lets say 1 male and a few darts?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Captive bred doesn't mean that they are free of parasites or pathogens.... 



> The other main "scientific" reason is to avoid using species from seperate regions (ideally they should be from the exact same region) is the issues from novel pathogens jumping species. This has been seen in multiple taxa including frogs.. The evolution of chytrid into a global pathogen is probably due to more than one strain sharing genetics (http://www.pnas.org/content/early/20...15108.full.pdf).... There are other pathogens that are a risk as well, for example the group of iridoviruses (including ranaviruses), are known to jump host species and taxa (see http://potomacwildlife.org/disease/ranavirus.pdf), including from/to invertebrates (see for example http://vdi.sagepub.com/content/19/6/674.full.pdf and further (short mention) http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files...ata-aus-ra.pdf.....
> 
> This is a real risk since few people in the pet trade take appropriate action to help reduce or prevent novel pathogens from becoming established in both the hobby and in the local enviroment even though the precautions are fairly simple (double bag all solid waste including plant cuttings and discard into the appropriate waste stream (do not plant outside or where water can run into the enviroment, do not compost), and bleach all waste water). We have seen multiple pathogens make the escape to the enviroment (for example mycoplasma infections in native tortoises and box turtles).....


Links that are working can be accessed through the post here... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ic-reasons-not-mixing-frogs-2.html#post753825


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The Denver zoo has kept Phelsuma serraticauda in with both mantellas and auratus for years.....no one bothers eachother and all is well...I'm just sayin.........


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Day Geckos with Dart Frogs. That would look very cool.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

The very first darts I purchased I put in a tank with Williamsi. The little geckos did not do very well competing with the darts for food. I went through a few of them before I gave up. Frogs were fine though. Even with a tall tank, I would not recommend this to anyone.

PS...this was before I was on DB and was made aware of the realities of mixing; instead of shop owners giving me the green light on everything.

Tommy


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

there both buitiful animals... but they don't really come from the same place.
IMO I really don't like mixing animals that come from totally different places, seems unnatural some how.
zoos usually use huge cube like cages with lots of room.


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 8, 2011)

Lygodactylus Williamsi is a Critically Endangered gecko and should only go to people who know how to care for them and are going to breed them. It also has to be a very open person as we need all the bloodlines as we can get. I wouldn't recommend putting such an endangered animal in harms way. 

Mainly williamsi need to be kept in pairs, for bloodlines, and in their own tank. They will thrive very well and our easy to keep but we just can't have any more dead or the whole population will go under..... its already heading that way and doesn't look very good.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: williams and darts?*

I keep so williamsi and would not recommend keeping them with darts. The Williamsi need lots more ventilation and much warmer temps then you should keep darts in.


----------



## Monk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: williams and darts?*



c81kennedy said:


> I keep so williamsi and would not recommend keeping them with darts. The Williamsi need lots more ventilation and much warmer temps then you should keep darts in.



^^^^
I think this goes for other species of geckos and anoles . I dont know much about darts , but I have kept them at the room temp with very high himidity and they did well ... something I would never do with a pair of rare anoles .


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I wasnt really endorising it. Just saying I've seen it done successfully. The key is using larger vivariums where a happy medium that accomodates both species enviromental needs can be met. Even so...species only tanks are the best way to go. The one species I seem to see mixed with darts most often is P. Klemerri


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

*Re: williams and darts?*



Monk said:


> ^^^^
> I think this goes for other species of geckos and anoles . I dont know much about darts , but I have kept them at the room temp with very high himidity and they did well ... something I would never do with a pair of rare anoles .


How are Anoles Rare?

You can get them at any Pet Store for like 7.00


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

that Frog Guy said:


> How are Anoles Rare?
> 
> You can get them at any Pet Store for like 7.00


The same way there are $20 azureus and $600 histos.. Both are dart frogs.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: williams and darts?*



that Frog Guy said:


> How are Anoles Rare?
> 
> You can get them at any Pet Store for like 7.00


There are hundreds of species, some of which are confined to tiny islands in the Carribean and have populations no larger than Williamson.


----------



## Monk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: williams and darts?*



that Frog Guy said:


> How are Anoles Rare?
> 
> You can get them at any Pet Store for like 7.00


Rare anoles are not commonly kept and harder to find than the common anoles found in places like Florida although some uncommon species have been introduced via hurricanes and etc..
The anoles I am referring to are usually found on smaller Islands . 
Species such as Anolis Allisoni .. Trinitatus .. Winstoni .. Leachi .. Sabanus and Winstoni all of which I have kept and used to obtain for no more than $100.00 a pair , if you do not have connections be ready to shell out $300.00 a pair now Not to mention the more common ..Roquet anole .. Garmani.. Cybotes ..Crested etc..that I have kept that are a less expensive and more common .


----------



## jband (Aug 16, 2011)

I currently have 5 williamsi. 2 that are a breeding pair and 3 offspring. The offspring I keep in a 90 gallon display tank. The tank is built around the williamsi but i do have some llamasi thumbs in their and they have done very well. I dont have a problem with feeding because all my williamsi eat from my hand. My temps are around 75 to 83 and humidity varies from 65 to 80%.


----------

